

The Wicked Lasers Krypton S3 Will Fry Passing Satellites - zeratul
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/05/the-wicked-lasers-krypton-s3-will-fry-passing-satellites

======
zeratul
You can buy the wicked laser but to use it out side you need to fill out a
paper work:

<http://www.faa.gov/documentLibrary/media/form/faa7140-1.pdf>

Really?!

FDA has this to say:

"Laser lights beamed at aircraft also have FDA concerned. Incidents associated
with laser lights beamed at aircraft have tripled in a 4-year period since
December 2004, when the Federal Aviation Administration began tracking
reports. In 2008, pilots reported a total of 950 cases of laser light striking
an aircraft or illuminating a cockpit."

